#  Krankheiten >   Quick wert und einstellung mit marcumar >

## Alwin1503

Hallo Ihr lieben !
Sorry ich bin neu hier und finde mich noch nicht zurecht,
Ich habe eine 3 stfige Thrombose im rechten Knie, mit einer Lungenembolie.
Nun hatte ich einen Quickwert von 55% und bekam 2 macumar.
nächsten tag 44% =1 macumar 
nach 5 tagen bis auf 28% = 1/4 marcumar
jetzt sollte ich von der Hausärztin jeden tag 1/2 tablette nehmen und er ist in 12 tagen wieder auf 58% gestiegen. 
ich hoffe Ihr versteht das ?
Meine Frage : habe ich etwas falsch gemacht , weil er soll doch niedriger bleiben ?
ich soll auch erst in 14 Tagen wieder zur Kontrolle ist das in Ordnung ? 
Danke für Eure Antworten 
Euer Alwin

----------


## Teetante

Hi Alwin,  
welchen Wert sollst Du denn ungefähr halten mit Marcumar? Mißt Du selber zuhause oder nur bei Deiner Hausärztin? 
Ich kenne es so, daß die Einstellung schon mal einige Zeit braucht, Schwankungen gibt es zwischendrin immer wieder, manchmal erklärbar (viel Grünzeug gegessen, vor allem im Sommer), manchmal nicht erklärbar.  
Seit wann nimmst Du Marcumar? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea 
P.S. Natürlich erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Stine

Guten morgen!
Dieses Problem kenne ich von meiner Mutter. 
Ihre Einstellung dauerte auch so seine Zeit, macht Dir darum keine Sorgen.
Manchmal kann man sich den höheren Wert auch nicht erklären. Auf einmal ist er wieder im gewünschten Bereich Bereich. 
Bei meiner Mutter liegt er immer so bei >< 25. 
Hier ein Auszug, den ich gefunden habe:   
"Nach einem Herzinfarkt oder bei Gefahr von Thrombosen bekommen Patienten häufig Medikamente verordnet, z. B. Marcumar, die die Gerinnungsfähigkeit des Blutes herabsetzen. Die in den Mitteln enthaltenen Cumarinderivate hemmen die Bildung der Gerinnungsfaktoren in der Leber und sorgen so dafür, daß das Blut im Fluß bleibt. Vitamin K hat eine entgegengesetzte Wirkung und regt die Synthese dieser Faktoren an. Einige Mediziner sind daher der Ansicht, daß bei der Einnahme von Gerinnungshemmern auf eine geringe Vitamin-K-Aufnahme geachtet werden sollte oder die Mittel höher dosiert werden müssen. Verschiedene Untersuchungen und Beobachtungen aus der Praxis haben jedoch gezeigt, daß die Zufuhr Vitamin-K-reicher Lebensmittel, wie Blumenkohl, Sauerkraut und Spinat, die Wirkung des Medikamentes nur gering beeinflußt. Es ist deshalb nicht erforderlich, eine Diät einzuhalten, die wenig Vitamin K enthält. Es ist ohnehin nicht genau bekannt, wieviel des Vitamins der einzelne aus der Nahrung resorbiert, da die Aufnahme von zahlreichen Faktoren wie Fettzufuhr, Gallsensaftsekretion und der Aktivität eines Enzyms der Bauchspeicheldrüse abhängt. Daher empfehlen Ärzte heute lediglich, bei der Einnahme von gerinnungshemmenden Medikamenten keine einseitige Ernährung zu praktizieren und keine spezielle Diät durchzuführen. Außerdem sollten die Patienten keine vitamin-K-haltigen Nahrungsergänzungspräparate einnehmen. *LITERATUR:*
BIESALSKI, H.-K. u.a.: Ernährungsmedizin. S. 118-119, Thieme, Stuttgart 1995
KASPER, H.: Ernährung und Marcumar-Therapie. In: Medizin und Ernährung Supplement 6, S. 39, 1997 "

----------


## Alwin1503

Ui da antwortet jemand, dankeeeeeeeeee!!
Na der Arzt im Krankenhaus sagte zwischen 25 %und 35 % so in etwa mich wundert ja nur , dass ich bei einer 1/4 tablette so um 28% war und nun von der Hausärztin aus ne 1/2 nehmen soll und bin wieder bei 58%, soll nun dienstag und Donnerstag sogar eine ganze macumar nehmen. 
Also los ging alles am 20.05.08 und vom 25.05 bis zum 30.05.08 waren es dann konstant 28%.
Ich denke halt , daß meine Hausärztin zu schnell zum gewöhnlichen übergeht und die Abstände zum Einstellen noch viel zu groß sind .
werde heute noch mal mit Ihr reden , weil Lust auf die Kiste hab ich noch net .
Viele Grüße 
der Alwin

----------


## Teetante

Hi Alwin,  
wenn Du heute Termin bei Deiner Ärztin hast, dann frage sie mal ganz genau zu Deiner Einstellung.  
Du bist ja nun "erst" ein paar Wochen dabei, wie schon geschrieben, es dauert und es schwankt auch ganz beträchtlich zwischendurch, auch wenn alles so war wie immer. Wir hatten Marcumar-Patienten, die schon sehr lange gut eingestellt waren und dann war in der einen Woche der Wert völlig daneben, andere Dosierung bekommen und in der nächsten Woche ging es dann normal weiter. 
Allerdings wurden diese Entgleisungen dann auch teilweise 2 mal in der Woche per Quick-Wert (Blutabnahme in der Praxis) kontrolliert, manche (je nach Quickwert) auch nur 1 mal die Woche.  
Wenn alles normal eingestellt war, kamen die Pat. alle 4 Wochen zur Quick-Kontrolle.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Alwin1503

Hallo Andrea !
Komme gerade vom Hausarzt, also se meinte auch , daß es ne Zeit dauert bis es sich einpegelt und es wäre schon so richtig , daß ich die Woche über eine 1/2 nehme und Di. und Do. eine ganze.
Ich solle mir keine Gedanken machen dieses Rauf und Runter am Anfang ist normal! 
Oki Ihr Lieben nun bin ich beruhigt fürs erste

----------


## Alwin1503

ui kleines Maleur unterschrift versäumt ,
Schönes Wochenende 
der Alwin

----------


## Teetante

> Ich solle mir keine Gedanken machen dieses Rauf und Runter am Anfang ist normal! 
> Oki Ihr Lieben nun bin ich beruhigt fürs erste

  :s_thumbup:  
Schönes Wochenende, viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## dreamchaser

Bei Marcumar ist zu beachten, dass die Wirkung erst ca. 3 Tage später einsetzt. D.h. wenn man heute eine 1/4 Tablette nimmt, dann kommt die Wirkung erst in 3 Tagen von dieser 1/4 Tablette. Deshalb ist es auch so schwer, eine exakte Dosierung zu finden.
Was mich hier sehr sehr stutzig macht und auch etwas besorgt, ist die Tatsache, dass hier nur der Qucik-Wert als Masstab für die Wirkung genannt wir! Es ist seit einigen Jaren internationaler Standard, den INR zu verwenden, um die Wirkung des MArcumar zu überprüfen. Der Quick-Wert ist in jedem Labor unterscheidlich. Deshalb kann man auf keinen Fall sagen, dass der Quick-Wert so oder so sein soll - diese Aussage beziht sich nur auf ein Labor (z.B. das Krankenhaus-Labor, der Wert beim Hausarzt kann ganz anders sein mit der gleichen Blutentnahme).. Der INR-Wert ist dagegen von Labor zu Labor vergleichbar und sollte deshalb überall eingesetzt werden!!! Der Ziel-INR ist 2,5 bei Vorhofflimmern, bei Lungenembolie bei 3,0.
Wenn man sich an den Quick-Wert hält, kann es sein, dass man meint, man häte eine ausreichende Wirkung, dem ist aber leider nicht so, der INR würde in diesem Fall eine insuffizienzte Marcumarisierung (Wert <2,0) anzeigen.Leider gibt es zahlreiche Beispiele, wie Leute so Schlaganfälle oder neue Thrombosen bekommen haben!!
Die Wirkung von Marcumar schwankt nicht nur bei jedem Menschen soweiso, sie ist auch nciht nur vom Essen abhängig, sondern auch z.B. von Medikamentenumstellungen. Währedn der Therapie mit Marcumar gilt, dass man keine besondere Diät halten sollte, sondern alles im Maßen essen sollte (aufpassen bei Bergen von grünem Gemüse).

----------


## Stiefelchen

Hallo Alwin, 
ich möchte direkt mal eine DICKES  DANKE an dreamchaser sagen, denn genau hier liegt immer wieder ein großes problem!!! 
ich selbst nehme seit fast 10 Jahren Marcumar, und habe damals schon bei den Lehrgängen (um selbst messen zu dürfen und auch die nötige Dosis zu errechnen) NUR
auf INR gelernt, doch leider ist es immer noch so, und es ist egal!! ob ich auf eine Internistische, Rheumatologische, Gastro, Gyn oder sonstige abteilung komme, oder ob ich selbst in die notaufnahme gehe oder der Notarzt bei mir ist, ich werde gefragt: wie hoch sollen sie den sein? 
Ich sage: mein INR MUSS bei 3,0 bis 3,5 liegen!!!
und wirklich IMMER bekomme ich zur antwort: ach herje, ähmm wieviel ist das denn im Quick??
und ich antworte immer darauf: Ich weiß doch nicht mit welchem verfahren sie den Quick in ihrem labor ermitteln!!! 
Leider ist der INR noch viellll zu wenig verbreitet, wobei er die größere Sicherheit was den echt wert angeht angibt!! 
es ist doch mal wohltuend eine Ärztin zu lesen die auf den INR aufmerksam macht *lächel* und nicht ein Patient *Danke* 
Alwin, das schwanken ist völlig normal! wobei ich (auch mein doc) die abstände zwischen den Blutkontrollen gerade in der einstellungs Phase für zu lange halte. 
Doch OK, auch das handhabt jeder arzt anders.
Mein doc sagte damals sofort: sie sind jung und ich möchte das sie einen lehrgang machen und dann selbst messen, damit sie sich unbeschwerter bewegen können und vor allem auch mal zwischen kontrollen machen können! 
und es zeigte sich schon mehrfach das es gut so ist, denn trotz dessen das ich mich wirklich sehr gut mit Marcumar, wechselwirkung mit anderen MEdis und Ernährung gut auskenne, spinnt mein Körper die letzten Monate ab und an mal und das zeigt er mir dann mit heftigen blutergüssen oder gar heftigem Nasenbluten, was mich sofort dazu veranlasst die Gerinnung zu kontrollieren und siehe da: mein INR zieht es immer mal wieder vor in die Höhe zu schnellen, soll heißen mein INR erreicht dann schnell (innerhalb eines tages) mal die 8,0 was auf meine Gerät dann einen Quick von 4% sind und somit besteht dann Lebensgefahr und ich muss sofort gegensteuern, die ärzte sind noch am suchen warum das so ist, am ehesten liegt es wohl an meinem Leberschaden, aber das ist eine ganz andere geschichte. 
Ich denke da du auch noch sehr jung bist, solltest du deinen Arzt mal auf ein CoagoCheck gerät ansprechen, damit bist du ungebunden auch was urlaub anbetrifft und hast immer die möglichkeit bei irgendwelchen Geschehnissen zu kontrollieren und dich sofort selbst zu beruhigen oder eben entgegen zu steuern. 
Solltest du noch keine tabelle haben wo alle nahrungsmittel aufgeführt sind, solltest du mal in eine buchhandlung gehen und dir dort eine Nahrungsmitteltabelle kaufen in der hauptsächlich die Vitamine in den Nahrungsmitteln aufgeführt sind, da kannst du dir dann mal anschauen was du alles gerne ißt und wieviel Vitamin K jeweils in dem Lebensmittel ist, du wirst teilweise überrascht sein. 
Wir (mein mann nimmt auch Marcumar) haben damals unsere ernährung auch NICHT umgestellt, wir bekam von meinem doc die info, kaufen sie sich besagte tabelle, schreiben sie alles auf und dann denn Vitamingehalt, so haben sie die werte immer schnell zur hand und sollten sie mal außergewöhnlich viel von einem lebensmittel essenw elches einen sehr hohen Vitamin K gehalt hat, dann nehmen sie 1/4 tab. mehr um ihren wert halten zu können, aber auch das lernt man in den schulungen. 
Und das allerneuste was ich jetzt gelernt habe ist, bei einem Wert unter 2,0 INR ist man nicht mehr Thrombose geschützt, das ist für Thrombose, Lungenembolie und Schlaganfallpatienten (trifft alles auf mich zu, incl. einer Blutgerinnungserkrankung) sehr wichtig!!. 
Und eines noch ganz zum Schluß, wobei es sehr wichtig ist:
Du kannst mit diesem Medikament ein GANZ normales Leben führen!!! 
und dabei wünsche ich dir ganzzz viel spaß und freude, sowie keine weiteren vorkomnisse mehr!!!
toi toi toi 
liebe grüße
stiefelchen

----------


## Alwin1503

> Bei Marcumar ist zu beachten, dass die Wirkung erst ca. 3 Tage später einsetzt. D.h. wenn man heute eine 1/4 Tablette nimmt, dann kommt die Wirkung erst in 3 Tagen von dieser 1/4 Tablette. Deshalb ist es auch so schwer, eine exakte Dosierung zu finden.
> Was mich hier sehr sehr stutzig macht und auch etwas besorgt, ist die Tatsache, dass hier nur der Qucik-Wert als Masstab für die Wirkung genannt wir! Es ist seit einigen Jaren internationaler Standard, den INR zu verwenden, um die Wirkung des MArcumar zu überprüfen. Der Quick-Wert ist in jedem Labor unterscheidlich. Deshalb kann man auf keinen Fall sagen, dass der Quick-Wert so oder so sein soll - diese Aussage beziht sich nur auf ein Labor (z.B. das Krankenhaus-Labor, der Wert beim Hausarzt kann ganz anders sein mit der gleichen Blutentnahme).. Der INR-Wert ist dagegen von Labor zu Labor vergleichbar und sollte deshalb überall eingesetzt werden!!! Der Ziel-INR ist 2,5 bei Vorhofflimmern, bei Lungenembolie bei 3,0.
> Wenn man sich an den Quick-Wert hält, kann es sein, dass man meint, man häte eine ausreichende Wirkung, dem ist aber leider nicht so, der INR würde in diesem Fall eine insuffizienzte Marcumarisierung (Wert <2,0) anzeigen.Leider gibt es zahlreiche Beispiele, wie Leute so Schlaganfälle oder neue Thrombosen bekommen haben!!
> Die Wirkung von Marcumar schwankt nicht nur bei jedem Menschen soweiso, sie ist auch nciht nur vom Essen abhängig, sondern auch z.B. von Medikamentenumstellungen. Währedn der Therapie mit Marcumar gilt, dass man keine besondere Diät halten sollte, sondern alles im Maßen essen sollte (aufpassen bei Bergen von grünem Gemüse).

 Zunächst vielen Dank ,
für Deinen schönen Beitrag, 
wie ich vorher schon beschrieben habe, glaube ich , daß sich meine Hausärztin gar nicht richtig aus kennt , ich höre immer nur , das ist normal das gibt sich wieder, war nun heute wieder zum Qick -Wert , also Blut nehmen bin ja gespannt.
So persöhnlich fühle ich mich pudel wohl und auch die Kompresionsstrümpfe machen mir nichts aus.
In diesem Sinne Alles gute ,
bis die Tage wieder ein mal 
Euer Alwin

----------


## Alwin1503

Hallo Stiefelchen,
auch Dir vielen Dank.
Ich bin hier viel im Internet am lesen und nach schauen , möchte schließlich noch bisschen wuseln :c_laugh: 
Habe mir auch schon eine Liste mit den Lebensmitteln und dem Vitamin K -gehalt ausgedruckt
Na sooooo jung bin ich nun auch wieder nicht 47, aber gebe mir Mühe und werde sehen , was sich nun mit Arbeit ergibt, da ich ja zur Zeit immer noch ( noch 14 Tage hurraaa) diesen Worker -Stiefel trage und dann Anfangen mit Belastung. 
Sonnst geht es mir gut !  :s_rose_for_u_cut: 
Danke für Deine Wünsche 
Viele Grüße der
Alwin :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------

